# yarn, as in knitting yarn



## mattiemaelinville

¿Cómo se dice  "yarn" as in knitting yarn?

por ejemplo, Mi madre necesito comprar "yarn" hacer ..................


Estoy agredecida  por su ayudo

Dios te Bendiga
mattiemae


----------



## Txiri

*hilo*

Mi madre necesita comprar *hilo* para tejer ... (una bufanda, un par de guantes ...)


----------



## Mary Solari

Yarn es más genérico, abarca todos los materiales. Sería como "fibra", pero en el contexto de hacer punto, no se usa. En español decimos: "hilo" en verano y "lana" en invierno, aunque la fibra sea sintética.


----------



## Bienvenidos

It's a little sad, but there's a product out there in some Spanish nations called *El Yarn*. I know. Way to not let other languages influence you.

I'm sure it says "hilo", "fibra" or "lana" somewhere on the package....at least I hope so!

I would go with *hilo*, but be careful, because you may not get specifically what you are looking for (since there are so many types of string/yarn/thread, etc.)

*Bien*


----------



## mattiemaelinville

Es importante por el estudiante comprender (the purpose) del hilo. De este caso usaré tejer algo.

It is important for the student to understand the purpose of the hilo. In this case, it will be used to knit something.

gracias

Cómo se dice "I owe you."  This is an expression sometimes used when another person helps you out.

I owe you.

Gracias, gracias, gracias

mattiemae


----------



## sandzilg

Es "lana". Hilo es "thread" y se usa para coser, no para tejer. "Yarn" es *madeja* (de lana).


----------



## sandzilg

_ Cómo se dice "I owe you."_

Sería "Te debo una"


----------



## Txiri

Well, actually we might shy away from using "lana", because yarn is not only made of wool, but of many types of fibers.


----------



## mattiemaelinville

So......¿Cómo escrito la oración que los estudiantes comprenderon(an) que estoy referiendo a material que usá(used) hacer sueters, bufanda o mitónes?

So.......How do I write the sentence that the students will understand that I am referring to a material that is used to make sweaters, scarfs or mittens?

Suerte, por favor.  

mattiemae


----------



## sandzilg

Yo usaría *lana*, peo como bien dice Txiri, ya pocos suéters están hechos sólo de lana... Aún así, en general las bufandas, guantes, etc., suelen ser de lana todavía. Siempre puedes explicarle a tus estudiantes la diferencia.


----------



## Soy Yo

Compre hilado de tejer del tipo que se usa para hacer bufandas, guantes y suéteres.


----------



## Txiri

sandzilg said:
			
		

> Yo usaría *lana*, peo como bien dice Txiri, ya pocos suéters están hechos sólo de lana... Aún así, en general las bufandas, guantes, etc., suelen ser de lana todavía. Siempre puedes explicarle a tus estudiantes la diferencia.


 
Una madeja de "lana", es:  a skein of yarn.

I think before I looked up yarn in the OXford dictionary, and it had "hilo".  But I don´t knit, and I wouldn´t know if everyone understand "lana" to be other types of fibers, too. 

Go ahead and use "lana", and if you knit, you can show them, it doesn´t necessarily mean wool fibers.  You can show them skeins of yarns of other types, and if they knit, they´ll probably understand perfectly.


----------



## mattiemaelinville

Pues.............Ahora se más. Pero no voy a tejer.  Estoy usando la palabra en una oración.  Mi abuelo necesita comprar más "yarn".  El estudiante escriberá en la línea en blanco la palabra español para la palabra "yarn"  Pero, desde(since) me le gusto tejer, poderá usarle de la futura.  Now I know more.  But I am not going to knit.  I am using the word in a sentence.  My grandmother needs to buy more yarn.  The student             will write the spanish word for "yarn" on the blank line.

buenos noches mi amiga.

mattiemae
Dios te Bendiga


----------



## Soy Yo

Unless you have already given them the word yarn, why don't you just change the sentence to: "My grandmother needs to buy more thread."  and let them write in "hilo."


----------



## mattiemaelinville

Soy Yo,  que un idea bién o bueno o bien. Está muy tarde y mi cabeza no es trabajando.  That is  a good idea. gracias.  Pero, desde la oración. I need to write this in English....It is a good idea, but the sentences include words that meant to help them remember both the alphabet but also words that begin with certain letters. For example, I am writing exercises for the last five letters of the alphabet and unfortunately, the letter "h" is not in it.  The letter "y" is.  If you have suggestion for using the letter y, it has to be the first letter of a word, I would be delighted to read them.  It sure would simplify it for me.  Two heads are always better than one.  Don´t you agree?  Well... Buenos noche por ahora.

También muchas gracias.

I am having cateract surgery on my left eye tomorrow morning and I am excite about it.  Also, since I can´t eat after midnight I need to stop and get something to eat.  Gracias, gracias, gracias y más gracias.


Dios te Bendiga

mattiemae


----------



## Soy Yo

So you want an English word that begins with "y"....  Does it have to be a noun?

Kids love colors.  How about "yellow".

yellow- amarillo / amarilla
yacht - yate
yawn - bostezo
year - año
yes !!!
yesterday - ayer
yolk - yema de huevo


----------



## Txiri

"Y" words in the dictionary include:  

you:  usted or tú
young:  joven
yucca:  yuca
yowl:  maullar de gato

in Spanish:

ya:  already
yedra:  ivy
yugo:   yoke
yanqui:  yankee

Maybe some of these are easier for you to work with than "yarn."  Good luck with your surgery tomorrow.  Suerte con tu operación mañana.


----------



## Chaucer

Stick to your lesson plan, mattiemaelinville, and just use *estambre* for the "yarn" itself. Look it up if you want under "images" Google or Yahoo and forget about what time of the year it has to be or what material it should be. If you need to specify to the students just say "estambre de lana" o "de algodon", look them up too. Plenty of Spanish product sites will support your use of it, as well as many school textbooks that teach Spanish.


----------



## mattiemaelinville

Hi, I'm back.  Me has ayudo mucho.
Hay dos palabras que puedo usar. "Estambre o madeja"  Busque para la palabra estambre en ambos Google y Yahoo search abajo de la palabra "image" Un mujer mexicana y su esposo me dan la palabra "madeja;" un otro miembre, de argentina, pienso, también me da la palabra mismo nombre "madeja"  Ahora, tengo dos palabras usar.  ¡Gracias por todos su tiempo!  Le agradezco su ayuda.
gracias, gracias, gracias etc.

mattiemae.


----------



## tehv

Hola Como Estan??? Por Favor Necesito De Su Ayuda Me Podrian Decir Cual Es La Diferencia Entre (for) Y (since) Digo Mas Bien Cuando Se Debe De Utilizar Una Y Cuando La Otra, Lo Que Pasa Es Que Estoy Viendo El Tema De Presente Perfecto, Agradecere Muchisimo Su Ayuda.


----------



## Txiri

tehv said:
			
		

> Hola Como Estan??? Por Favor Necesito De Su Ayuda Me Podrian Decir Cual Es La Diferencia Entre (for) Y (since) Digo Mas Bien Cuando Se Debe De Utilizar Una Y Cuando La Otra, Lo Que Pasa Es Que Estoy Viendo El Tema De Presente Perfecto, Agradecere Muchisimo Su Ayuda.


 
Bienvenido, pero antes de mandar un post, deberás de haber leído las reglas del foro.  Ver la parte superior de la página del sitio web.  Y por favor, pierde inmediatamente la costumbre de usar la mayúscula para comenzar cada palabra.  Se ve ... fatal.


----------



## Chaucer

mattiemaelinville said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm back.  Me has ayudo mucho.
> Hay dos palabras que puedo usar. "Estambre o madeja"  Busque para la palabra estambre en ambos Google y Yahoo search abajo de la palabra "image" Un mujer mexicana y su esposo me dan la palabra "madeja;" un otro miembre, de argentina, pienso, también me da la palabra mismo nombre "madeja"  Ahora, tengo dos palabras usar.  ¡Gracias por todos su tiempo!  Le agradezco su ayuda.
> gracias, gracias, gracias etc.
> 
> mattiemae.



Except that madeja is the ball or skein/coil of yarn. Looking it up in IMAGES, naturally, you would think that the "yarn"-- which is shown in ball/coil form-- is what "madeja" is; no, "madeja" refers to "ball of yarn". Look up the definition of _madeja_ itself, and _estambre_ itself. The first will refer to skein, coil, bundle in its secondary or tertiary definitions; _estambre_ just to the material.


----------



## mattiemaelinville

Hi,  If I understand you correctly, I should use madeja. The WordReference dictionary said skein.  Having made many items using different weights and of different material, I am familiar with the word skein.  However, I don't think I found a definition for "estambre." 

Te doy gracias amigo por la informacion.

Thank you friend for the information.  

mattiemae


----------



## Chaucer

mattiemaelinville said:
			
		

> Hi,  If I understand you correctly, I should use madeja. The WordReference dictionary said skein.  Having made many items using different weights and of different material, I am familiar with the word skein.  However, I don't think I found a definition for "estambre."
> 
> Te doy gracias amigo por la informacion.
> 
> Thank you friend for the information.
> 
> mattiemae



I just meant that when you refer to "yarn" in English, do you mean a "ball of yarn" _madeja_ or simply "yarn" _estambre_.

_estambre_ yarn
_madeja de estambre_ ball of yarn

When people speak about yarn, admittedly, they do use them interchangeably without confusion. But for vocabulary specificity, are you having the students learn about the type of "unit" the "yarn" comes in or the "yarn" material itself? A choice arises when you want to say "a piece of yarn", you would most likely choose not to say a piece of a "ball of yarn".


----------



## Eloisa Giseburt

In Mexico we use estambre too.


----------



## mattiemaelinville

The word "yarn" is being used in a sentence.  La oración es, "Mi abolita necesita comprar más yarn (madeja o estambre.)"

In my part of the world we just say "I need to buy more yarn."  It´s understood by the listener what kind of yard "I need." Do I need to be more specific for this sentence?  Por ejemplo  "Mi abolita necesita comprar más estambre de lana. "My grandmother needs to buy more worsted yarn."

I sure appreciate your patience. I know it would probably easier just to give up and write another sentence....but it is too late now.  I am going to see this through and with the help you are giving me, I will succeed.

gracias.

Dios te Bendiga
mattiemae


----------



## ForeverLearning

mattiemaelinville said:
			
		

> "Mi abolita necesita comprar más yarn (madeja o estambre.)"


Just use *Mi abuelita necesita comprar más estambre.*


----------



## Chaucer

_Patience_ is far and away not at all an issue in this thread. Speaking for myself, I am quite content to help clear up your questions.

As ForeverLearning has said, what you are looking for and will succeed with is:

*Mi abuelita necesita comprar más estambre.*
My grandmother needs to buy more yarn.

Compare that to:
*Mi abuelita necesita comprar otra bola/madeja de estambre.*
My grandmother needs to buy another *ball/bundle* of yarn.

I hope you can see the difference.

What type of yarn can be specified (if required by the circumstances)
with the descriptors "de _______ "-- "de lana", "de algodón", "de acrílico, "de fibra blanca", "de colores", etc. 

lastly, type  of yarn/_estambre_ is not necessary to specify in Spanish just as it is not in English.


----------



## ForeverLearning

Good explaination Chaucer, I hope Mattie listens to you 



			
				Chaucer said:
			
		

> My grandmother needs to buy another ball/bundle of yarn.


My grandmother needs to buy another ball/bundle/*skein* of yarn.

hehe.


----------



## mattiemaelinville

Good morning to y'all.

Tremendous thanks to all.

Muchas gracias a toda.

I  got up this morning with a brainstorm.  No se comó se brainstorm in spanish
Went to WordReference, Thank God for this dictionary, and looked up the word yarn again.  And what did I find?  Estambre! I remembered that mejida, in English was skein.  Lo and Behold I was struck by lightning.  I was saying "My grandmother needs to buy more skein!  Then, I rememered what Chaucer was trying to tell me.   All I could do was shake my head....This morning I read both of your notes.  For some reason, my brain was not computing.  But, mi amigos tambíen, gracias.  Indeed you have been a great help.  Chaucer...you have the patience of a saint.  Yes you do, don´t deny it.  You stuck with me through all of this.  

Hasta luego.

Dios te bendiga
Mattiemae


----------



## stephyjh

I wouldn't use "lana" to mean anything other than wool, as a knitter. When I'm in a Spanish-speaking place of business I say "estambre" when I don't know what fiber it is. Hilo=thread, lana=wool, algodon=cotton, yarn=estambre. Hope this helps.


----------



## suso26

until we move the knitting of [/B]that product


----------



## dragonbones

Chaucer said:


> Stick to your lesson plan, mattiemaelinville, and just use *estambre* for the "yarn" itself.


 
Yes, this is the word I encountered when trying to buy skeins of yarn in Mexico last month.


----------

